# دورة فديو بالعربى لشرح برنامج ( Catia) م.أحمد شادى



## ABCRINO992002 (21 يونيو 2009)

*________________*
*_____________________________*
*______________________________________*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*___________________________________________*
*___________________________________________*
*__________________________________*
*_____________________*
*__________*
*__*​ 
*:75::75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75::75:*​ 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعضاء المنتدى الكرام :12::12::12:*​ 
*بدون مقدمات عشان ندخل فى الموضوع على طول:20::20::20: أثناء بحثى فى النت عن برنامج كاتيا تعرفت على المهندس / أحمد شادى :75::75: فى أحد المنتديات بغض النظر عن اسم المنتدى وكان الحوار كالاتى :-*
*:10::10::10::10:*
*السلام عليكم*
*أنا مهندس مصري من المنصورة وأستخدم برنامج catia منذ 5 سنوات تقريبا وبدون مبالغات أو انبهار زائد*
*أقول ان هذا البرنامج من ضمن الفئة المسماة end user CAD CAM software أو high end user software وهي فئة يدخل تحتها بعض البرامج الكبيرة مثل unigraphics و pro e*
*المهم أن هذا البرنامج ليس صعبا جدا مثل ما يقول بعض الإخوة *
*وأنا شخصيا أجيد التعامل مع بعض ال modules التي تساعدني في عملي وهي *
*part design*
*assembly*
*drafting*
*sheet metal*
*finite element analysis FEA*
*CNC machining*
*وأنا تحت أمر المنتدى إذا طلب مني أي خدمة في هذا الموضوع بشرط وجود الجدية لأن هذا سيكلفني مجهودا ووقتا أن في أمس الحاجة إليهما .*
*رجاء مراسلتي على [email protected]*​ 
*:12::12::12::12::12:*​ 
*وقد راسلته على الإيميل لأستفسر منه عن بعض المعلومات والحمد لله لم يتأخر على فى الرد وفى أخر جزء من رسالته طلب الأتى :-*
*:75::75::75::75::75:*​ 
*ولي طلب أخير إذا سمحت*
*نظرا لكثرة الرسائل التي تصلني أرى رغبة حقيقية من المهندسين لتعلم هذا البرنامج *
*ونظرا لضيق وقتي فقد لا أستطيع أن ألبي طموح كل من يسألني *
*فلو سمحت إذا تكرمت واتفقت مع منتدى هندسي ليوفروا لي مساحة لأعطي كورس أو مادة علمية فيديو*
*عن كاتيا*
*ويتولوا هم الدعاية أكون شاكرا *
*ولتعم الفائدة كل إخواننا المهندسين*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا*​ 
*:20::20::20::20::20:*
*وتحت هذا الطلب أتوجه الى إدارة المنتدى ليتم عمل الدورة ليستفيد الجميع وفى حالة الموافقة سوف أراسل المهندس احمد شادى على الإيميل أو يراسله بعض من المشرفين الأفاضل أو إدارة المنتدى *
*:58::58::58::58::58:*​ 
*وجزاكم الله كل خير على ما تبذلوه معنا من جهد وعطاء ونفعنا الله بكم*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*:59::59::59::59::59::59:*​


----------



## 1e3a1y (22 يونيو 2009)

thanks for u special works


----------



## alharbi777 (22 يونيو 2009)

والله لو تكون هناك دورة عن السوليد وورك يكون أفضل لأن مستخدميه أكثر


----------



## ابوالنيل (22 يونيو 2009)

ياريت فعلا الموضوع ده يتم وتكون شاكر حقيقي لو وضعت البرنامج نفسه كمان تبقي انت فعلا باشا 

وجزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (24 يونيو 2009)

ابوالنيل قال:


> ياريت فعلا الموضوع ده يتم وتكون شاكر حقيقي لو وضعت البرنامج نفسه كمان تبقي انت فعلا باشا
> 
> وجزاك الله كل خيرا


 

إن شاء الله سوف أقوم بوضع البرنامج قريبا وعلى قكرة فى روابط كتير للبرنامج لو بحثت فى المنتدى 
ولكن يظهر إن مفيش حد عاوز الدورة ربما بسبب إن كل المهندسين يعرفوا يشتغلوا على البرنامج أو إن مفيش حد عارف البرنامج أصلا


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (25 يونيو 2009)

المشاهدات 101 وفقط 13 الراغبين فى إقامة الدورة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adnan sultan (26 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز 

يا ريت تعمل هاي الدوره انا عندي شويه معلومات في هادا المجال وان شالله كلنا نستفيد

هادا البرنامج افضل برنامج على الاطلاق في مجال التصميم الميكانيكي


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (28 يونيو 2009)

adnan sultan قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> يا ريت تعمل هاي الدوره انا عندي شويه معلومات في هادا المجال وان شالله كلنا نستفيد
> 
> هادا البرنامج افضل برنامج على الاطلاق في مجال التصميم الميكانيكي


 

إن شاء الله هنعمل الدورة وذلك يتوقف على الراغبين فى إقامة الدورة وإن شاء الله هنستفيد منك كثير أخى عدنان وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## imad04 (28 يونيو 2009)

salamo 3alaykom ana o7ibe an tabda2a hadihi adawra fi assra3e wa9te
* انا عندي شويه معلومات في هادا المجال وان شالله كلنا نستفيد
*


----------



## بهاءالدين (28 يونيو 2009)

انا معاك يا بشمهندس وشوف انت تحب تبدا وتنظمها ازاى
وعلى فكرة هتلاقى متير جدا مهتمين بالموضوع والدليل على كدة دور على موضوع الاخ ابو نهاد وانت تعرف كمية الناس اللى كانت مهتمه بس ظروف ابو نهاد هى اللى وقفته لان الراجل من غزة وربنا معاه
فشوف حضرتك حابب تبدا ازاى وهتلاقى اهتمام اكتر مما تتوقع


----------



## Hydra (29 يونيو 2009)

توكل على الله يا اخي


----------



## adhamabd (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فى المجهود والقائمين عليه


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (29 يونيو 2009)

بهاءالدين قال:


> انا معاك يا بشمهندس وشوف انت تحب تبدا وتنظمها ازاى
> وعلى فكرة هتلاقى متير جدا مهتمين بالموضوع والدليل على كدة دور على موضوع الاخ ابو نهاد وانت تعرف كمية الناس اللى كانت مهتمه بس ظروف ابو نهاد هى اللى وقفته لان الراجل من غزة وربنا معاه
> فشوف حضرتك حابب تبدا ازاى وهتلاقى اهتمام اكتر مما تتوقع


 

بارك الله فيك أخى بهاء الدين عل هذه الإضافة الجميلة وانا دورت زى ما حضرتك قلت على مواضيع أستاذنا الكبير ابو نهاد ورأيت إقبال الكثير من المهندسين على تعلم البرنامج والمشاركات المميزة للأخ أبو نهاد لشرح البرنامج ولكن للأسف لم أستطع تحميل أى من الشرح بسبب أن الروابط لا تعمل
وإن شاء الله مع هذا الأقبال سوف نتصل بالمهندس أحمد شادى لبدء الدورة 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (29 يونيو 2009)

adhamabd قال:


> بارك الله فى المجهود والقائمين عليه


 
وبورك فيك أخى الحبيب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adnan sultan (29 يونيو 2009)

على كل حال انا عندي بعض الوسائل التعليميه في هاذل المجال انتو توكلو على الله واحنا راح انشد على ايدك يا اخ احمد

وعلى الله التوكل ومنه كل التوفيق


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (29 يونيو 2009)

hydra قال:


> توكل على الله يا اخي


 

الهم أجعلنا من المتوكلين عليك
بارك الله فيك وأدخلك فسيح جناته


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (29 يونيو 2009)

adnan sultan قال:


> على كل حال انا عندي بعض الوسائل التعليميه في هاذل المجال انتو توكلو على الله واحنا راح انشد على ايدك يا اخ احمد
> 
> وعلى الله التوكل ومنه كل التوفيق


 
بارك الله فيك أخى عدنان وإن شاء الله سوف تتم الدورة فى أقرب وقت بعد الأتصال بالمهندس أحمد شادى


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (30 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يجازيك خير وينفع بك المسلمين


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (30 يونيو 2009)

المهندسة جهاد قال:


> ربنا يجازيك خير وينفع بك المسلمين


 

بارك الله فيكى أختى جهاد وجزاك الله كل خير



________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________

اللهم اهدنا واهتدى بنا واجعلنا سببا لمن اهتدى

________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________​


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (30 يونيو 2009)

imad04 قال:


> salamo 3alaykom ana o7ibe an tabda2a hadihi adawra fi assra3e wa9te
> *انا عندي شويه معلومات في هادا المجال وان شالله كلنا نستفيد*


 

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة وإن شاء الله سوف نفيد بعضنا بعض


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (1 يوليو 2009)

1e3a1y قال:


> thanks for u special works


 


لا شكر على واجب يا هندسة


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (2 يوليو 2009)

فقط 27 عضو ...............!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fadiy (3 يوليو 2009)

_توكل على الله يا اخي_


----------



## Hydra (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكوور والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يوليو 2009)

hydra قال:


> مشكوور والله يعطيك الف عافية


 

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى وجعلك فى تمام الصحة والعافية


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يوليو 2009)

fadiy قال:


> _توكل على الله يا اخي_


 


اللهم اجعلنا من المتوكلين 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed elhlew (4 يوليو 2009)

طبعا نتمنى بشدة ان يتم شرح هذا البرنامج بالعربى وللعلم انا حاولت اشتغل علية بنفسى من سنة وما عرفتش وعلية نتمنى ونشكر كل من ساعد فى شرح برنامج catia
شكرا
م/احمد كامل


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (4 يوليو 2009)

*الآن بحمد الله وفضله سوف نبدأ دورة تعليم برنامج catia تحت قيادة المهندس أحمد شادى*

_________________
_________________
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
__________________
___________________​ 
بشرى لأعضاء المنتدى الكرام
أزف اليكم اليوم خبر البدء فى دورة تعليم برنامج CATIA تحت قيادة المهندس أحمد شادى​ 





























​ 



نتيجة الاقبال المستمر على بدء الدورة تم مرسلة المهندس أحمد شادى على الإيميل وكان الرد التالى :- :73::73:​ 














 
بعد قدر من التفكير رأيت أن أبدأ معكم بشرح مختصر سريع في صورة مثال لتصميم جزء ميكانيكي ليكون تطبيبق فعلي وعملي بدلا من الشرح النظري 
وهذا إن شاء الله سيؤدي إلى حدوث تشويق للمتلقي ويسهل استقباله للمعلومة 
وسيكون المثال على التالي
1)التصميم الميكانيكي الوظيفي
2)رسم الفكرة باستخدام part design
3)عمل تحليل إجهادات باستخدام generative structure analysis
4)عمل رسومات التنفيذ للورشة باستخدام drafting module​ 

وسأقوم بتجهيز المادة العلمية من رسومات وفيديو ورفعها على zshare.net 
وتقوم حضرتك بنقله على المنتدى لرفعها على سيرفرات دائمة لتتحقق المنفعة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا​ 
ملاحظة :
أنا أعمل على نسخة 
CATIA v5 r18
ويجب على جميع المتابعين العمل على نفس النسخة أو الأحدث 
CATIA v5 r19
ويمكن تحميل النسختين من 
emule or torrents in : mininova.com & demonoid.com​ 























 
:12::12: وإن شاء الله سوف يقوم المهندس بإرسال الشرح لى على الإيميل وسوف أقوم بوضعه على منتداكم الكريم وبمساعدة من الأعضاء والمشرفين سوف يتم الرفع على أكثر من سيرفر على شكل مساركات متتاليه .
:73::73:​ 
وجزاكم الله كل خير
أخوكم : أحمد حسن​ 
:77::77::77: :77::77::77: :77::77:​


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (5 يوليو 2009)

أرجو من الأخوة المشرفين تغيير عنوان الموضوع الى (الآن بحمد الله وفضله سوف نبدأ دورة تعليم برنامج catia تحت قيادة المهندس أحمد شادى )

أو بيان كيف يمكن تغيير عنوان الموضوع 
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## الضبيطي (5 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقكم جميعا 
في انتضار الدوره


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (5 يوليو 2009)

الضبيطي قال:


> الله يوفقكم جميعا
> في انتضار الدوره


 

وفقك الله أخى وان شاء الله سوف نبدأ قريبا


----------



## adnan sultan (6 يوليو 2009)

بعد البدا بهذه الدوره يجب على المشرفين تثبيتها لانو يا اخوان هذا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع لمهندسن الميكانيك

وخصوصا هذا البرنامج وتوكلو على الحي القيوم


----------



## ahmed 3x (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى البشمهندس احمد شادى على هذا العمل القيم......انا معاكم ان شاء الله
اتمنى الافاده للجميع...:20::20::20:


----------



## Speeder (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لك أخي صاحب الموضوع، أنا معكم إلى الأمام، ولكن من فضلك ضع رابط البرنامج
حتى نبدأ الدورة، وأنا دائما معكم.
وشكرا لك وللمهندس شادي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## Speeder (6 يوليو 2009)

:75::75::75::75::75::75:
:77::77::77::77::77::
:75::75::75::75::​


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (7 يوليو 2009)

adnan sultan قال:


> بعد البدا بهذه الدوره يجب على المشرفين تثبيتها لانو يا اخوان هذا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع لمهندسن الميكانيك
> 
> وخصوصا هذا البرنامج وتوكلو على الحي القيوم


 

جزاكم الله كل خير اخى عدنان وإن شاء الله سوف نبدأ الدورة قريبا وليجزى الله المشرفين خيرا إذا تم تثبيت الموضوع عند بدء الدورة وليعم النفع على الجميع


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (7 يوليو 2009)

ahmed 3x قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفى البشمهندس احمد شادى على هذا العمل القيم......انا معاكم ان شاء الله
> اتمنى الافاده للجميع...:20::20::20:


 

وبورك فيك يا باشمهندي أحمد ثرى إكس وإن شاء الله هتكون معانا ومش هتقول " عملوها الوحوش ياريتنى كنت معاهم "


----------



## تياه ولد أحمد (8 يوليو 2009)

أعتقد أنه لا داعي لكل هذا الجدال والنقاش حول موضوع الدورة لذا نرجو من الأخ أحمد رفع الدورة بسرعة ليفيد إخوانه والثواب والجزاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (8 يوليو 2009)

تياه ولد أحمد قال:


> أعتقد أنه لا داعي لكل هذا الجدال والنقاش حول موضوع الدورة لذا نرجو من الأخ أحمد رفع الدورة بسرعة ليفيد إخوانه والثواب والجزاء من الله سبحانه وتعالى


 

مشكور على التعليق ولكن رفع الدورة يتوقف على المهندس أحمد شادى فأنا منتظر أن يرسل لى روابط أول درس تعليمى لأقوم برفعها ونظرا لضيق وقته فأنه لا يستطيع أن يتم الدورة كلها بسرعة ولذلك فلا تستعجل على الدورة وإن شاء الله سوف نبدأ أول درس قريبا
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (9 يوليو 2009)

*ميعاد أول درس تعليمى لشرح برنامج كاتيا بالفديو صوت وصورة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


:77::77::77: :77::77::77: :77::77::77:​السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

بإذن الله تعالى سوف يتم رفع أول درس فى برنامجنا العملاق كاتيا فى يومى الأحد أو الأثنين بإذن الله تعالى وطريقة عرض الأسئلة والأجوبة 
:60::60::60:
وجزاكم الله كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 :75::75::75::75: :75::75::75::75:​


----------



## adnan sultan (10 يوليو 2009)

abcrino992002 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> :77::77::77: :77::77::77: :77::77::77:​السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
> ...





جزاك الله الخير كله وان شاء الله انا معكو بهذا المشروع على طول وراح اقدم اقدر ما بملك من معلومات بهذا المجال


----------



## tariqsamer (10 يوليو 2009)

نحن بانتظار الدورة موضوع شيق جدا ارجو ان يتم رفع الموضوع باسرع وقت


----------



## Speeder (10 يوليو 2009)

نعم أنا بنتظر الدورة :10:، لكن أخي فين برنامج كاتيا 
على كل جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## TAHERGLAL (10 يوليو 2009)

يلا توكل على اللة محتاجين هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (10 يوليو 2009)

Speeder قال:


> نعم أنا بنتظر الدورة :10:، لكن أخي فين برنامج كاتيا​
> 
> 
> على كل جزاكم الله خيرا​


 

أخى الحبيب هذه روابط برنامج Catia v5 R18 portable وللأهميه منقول من هذا الرابط 
http://dvd4arab.maktoob.com/showthread.php?t=1672727

والبرنامج مساحته 1 جيجا ولا يحتاج الى تصطيب ويجب تشغيله على نسخة sp2 عادية أو ما يماثلها وتم تجربة جميع الروابط وتحميل البرنامج بنجاح وجزاك الله كل خير

وهذه هى روابط التحميل 
http://rapidshare.com/files/22316380...IMO.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22320581...IMO.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22323831...IMO.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22324896...IMO.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22324987...IMO.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22325211...IMO.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22325822...IMO.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22325923...IMO.part08.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22326378...IMO.part09.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22326456...IMO.part10.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22326556...IMO.part11.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/22330427...IMO.part12.rar

__________________​ 
ملحوظة بعد تحميل جميع الروابط يتم فك الضغط عنها كلها فى نفس الوقت حتى تتمكن من تشغيل البرنامج
__________________


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (10 يوليو 2009)

taherglal قال:


> يلا توكل على اللة محتاجين هذا العمل الرائع


 

اللهم إجعلنا من المتوكلين وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (10 يوليو 2009)

tariqsamer قال:


> نحن بانتظار الدورة موضوع شيق جدا ارجو ان يتم رفع الموضوع باسرع وقت


 

بارك الله فيك أخى إن شاء الله سوف يتم الرفع يوم الأحد أو الأثنين القادم


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (10 يوليو 2009)

*طريقة عرض الأسئلة من الأعضاء*

:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12: :12::12::12::12: 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 :12::12::12::12: :12::12::12::12: :12::12::12::12:​

السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
:77::77::77:

نظرا لعدم وجود المهندس أحمد شادى معنا فى المنتدى أثناء الدورة :87::87::87: لذا فأنه لن يستطيع الرد على إجابات أسئلة الأعضاء :8::8::8: 
 لذلك يجب وضع إستراتيحية لعرض الأسئلة وذلك عن طريق برنامج :10: camtasia :10: وهو أصلا برنامج لعمل الشروحات حيث يقوم العضو بتسجيل سؤاله بالصوت والصورة وحفظ الملف ثم يتم إرساله :18::18: وبعد ذلك سوف أقوم بتجميع جميع الأسئلة وإرسالها الى المهندس أحمد شادى حيث يقوم هو بالرد على الاسئلة واحد تلو الأخر بالصوت والصورة أيضا :75::75: وبذلك يكون السؤال نموذجى والإجابة نموذجيه أيضا :20::20: وليستفيد الجميع بطريقة عرض الأسئلة :12::12::12: 

وتحميل البرنامج وشرحه يمكن الأطلاع عليها من خلال هذا الرابط :60::60:

http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t86551/

أرجو الألتزام بطريقة عرض الأسئلة حيث أن أى طريقة أخرى غير مقبولة :59::59:

وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (10 يوليو 2009)

adnan sultan قال:


> جزاك الله الخير كله وان شاء الله انا معكو بهذا المشروع على طول وراح اقدم اقدر ما بملك من معلومات بهذا المجال


 

 :20::20::20: بارك الله فيك أخى عدنان وإن شاء الله سوف نستفيد منك بالكثير وجزاك الله كل خير :75::75::75:


----------



## imad04 (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا إخوان رأيت أن أضع هذه الفيديوات في هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين 
*
*أقدم لكم اليوم Catia video tutorials 

 2D sketch
*​* 










**ولكنه باللغة الفارسية وفرجة متعة أرجو منكم الدعاء
*​*This tutorial contains a series of videos explaining in detail how to use the basic commands in 2D sketcking in CATIA V5.

The spoken language of the instructor is Arabic but he uses English version of catia V5.

*******s of the tutorial

1.- Introduction.avi 
2.- Point.avi 
3.- Line.avi 
4.- Profile.avi 
5.- Predefined Profile.avi 
6.- Circle.avi 
7.- Spline.avi 
8.- Conic.avi 
9.- Constrain.avi 
10.- Corner.avi 
11.- Chamfer.avi 
12.- Relimitations.avi 
13.- Transformation.avi 
14.- 3D Geometry.avi

*​*240 Mb


 http://rapidshare.com/files/222424817/2D.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/222424819/2D.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/221840241/2D.part3.rar


:56:



 **



**Catia video tutorials 3D design
NASA group | Language: Arabic | 428 Mb

This tutorial contains a series of videos explaining in detail the steps of 3D design in CATIA V5.

The spoken language of the instructor is Arabic but he uses English version of catia V5.

*******s of the tutorial

A.- Sketch-Based Features 

1.- Pad.avi 
2.- Pocket.avi 
3.- Drafted Filleted Pad.avi 
4.- Drafted Filleted Pocket.avi 
5.- Shaft.avi 
6.- Groove.avi 
7.- Hole.avi 
8.- Rib.avi 
9.- Slot.avi 
10.- Stiffener.avi 
11.- Loft.avi 
12.- Remove Loft.avi 
13.- Multi Pad.avi 
14.- Multi Pocket.avi 
15.- Solid combine.avi 

B.- Dress-Up Features 

1.- Edge Fillet.avi 
2.- Variable Fillet.avi 
3.- Face Fillet.avi 
4.- Tritangent Fillet.avi 
5.- Chamfer.avi 
6.- Draft Angle.avi 
7.- Draft Reflect line.avi 
8.- Variable Angle Draft.avi 
9.- Shell.avi 
10.- Thickness.avi 
11.- Thread Tap.avi 
12.- Remove Face.avi 
13.- Replace Face.avi 

 C.- Surface-Based Features 

1.- Split.avi 
2.- Thick Surface.avi 
3.- Close Surface.avi 
4.- Sew Surface.avi 

D.- Transformation Features 

1.- Translation.avi 
2.- Rotation.avi 
3.- Symmetry.avi 
4.- Mirror.avi 
5.- Rectangular Pattern.avi 
6.- Circular Pattern.avi 
7.- User Pattern.avi 
8.- Scaling.avi 

E.- Boolean Operations 

1.- Assemble.avi 
2.- Add.avi 
3.- Remove.avi 
4.- Intersect.avi 
5.- Union Trim.avi 
6.- Remove Lump.avi 

F.- Reference Elements 

1.- Point.avi 
2.- Line.avi 
*​* 
DOWNLOAD (A)

UPLOADING
PART1
PART2
RAPIDSHARE
PART1
PART2

DOWNLOAD (B,C,D,E,F)

UPLOADING
PART1
PART2
PART3
RAPIDSHARE
PART1
PART2
*​*PART3


**



*​*Catia video tutorials (Design of applicable drawing)
NASA group | Language: Arabic | 343 Mb


This tutorial contains a series of videos explaining in detail the steps of making drawings from 3D parts and assemblies in CATIA V5.

The spoken language of the instructor is Arabic but he uses English version of catia V5.

*​*UPLOADING
PART1
PART2
PART3
PART4

 RAPIDSHARE
PART1
PART2
PART3
PART4*​*



أسألكم الدعاء حتى إذا كنت لا تحب أن تكتب ردا فلا تنسى أخاك من الدعاء*​


----------



## م / احمد (10 يوليو 2009)

alharbi777 قال:


> والله لو تكون هناك دورة عن السوليد وورك يكون أفضل لأن مستخدميه أكثر


 

و الله فعلا البرنامج دة أحسن بكتيييييييييييير


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى عماد وقد تم تحميل الفديو من أول ما سيادتك وضعته بالمنتدى وهو حقا فديو رائع ولا يمتاز عنه أى أمثله اخرى إلا إنه يعيبه اللغة الفارسية وقد كنت أتمنى أن يصبح باللغة العربية ولكن ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يحققه 
جزاك الله خيرا وإن شاء الله سيكون لك دور كبير خلال الدورة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (10 يوليو 2009)

م / احمد قال:


> و الله فعلا البرنامج دة أحسن بكتيييييييييييير


 

أخى الحبيب توغل معنا فى بحار كاتيا وأنا واثق إن شاء الله إنك سوف تغير رأيك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## imad04 (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي ABCRINO992002 إن شاء الله ترى مني الكثير إذا إحتاج أي أحد من الإخوة أي استفسار أنا جاهز


----------



## hamadawa (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## imad04 (10 يوليو 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الذي بهر الملايين في العالم والذي تستخدمه أكبر الشركات في العالم 


في نسخته المحمولة لا تحتاج إلى تتبيث 

CatiaV5 R17 SP2 Portable

وحجمه 
287.36 megabyte


وهو على
torrent


والرابط هو 
http://www.mininova.org/tor/901884



لاتنسو أخاكم من الدعاء وجزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (11 يوليو 2009)

imad04 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​
> 
> *أقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الذي بهر الملايين في العالم والذي تستخدمه أكبر الشركات في العالم *​
> 
> ...


 


جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس على هذا الجهد الرائع وإن شاء الله سنرى منك الكثير والكثير وبالنسبة لنسخة CatiaV5 R17 SP2 Portable فهى حقا رائعة وتم تحميلها ولكن المهندس أحمد شادى إشتراط العمل معه على نسخة R18 او R19 وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود شوبير (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ويسر لك كل خير وبارك في عمرك


----------



## imad04 (11 يوليو 2009)

*هيا نتعلم catia v5 دروس على شكل فديو* 
* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني الأعزاء أقدم لكم اليوم درسين حول برنامج
catia v5

وأسأل العلي القدير أن تنال إعجابكم 
الروابط

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzkjz5jjhzg 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m42yznjnyfe 

أستحلفك بالله أن تدعو لي ولجميع المسلمين​*


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (11 يوليو 2009)

imad04 قال:


> *هيا نتعلم catia v5 دروس على شكل فديو*
> 
> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​*
> 
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك أخى وجزاك الله كل خير ولكن أريد أن أعرف هل الدروس باللغة العربية أو الأنجليزية


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (11 يوليو 2009)

محمود شوبير قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير ويسر لك كل خير وبارك في عمرك


 

وجزيت مثله أخى وبارك الله فيك ومرحبا بك فى بيتنا ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## imad04 (11 يوليو 2009)

* mmmmm باللغة العربية*


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (11 يوليو 2009)

imad04 قال:


> * mmmmm باللغة العربية*


 

بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب جارى التحميل والأستمتاع بالفديو


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (11 يوليو 2009)

imad04 قال:


> *هيا نتعلم catia v5 دروس على شكل فديو*
> 
> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​*
> 
> ...


 

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى تم التحميل بنجاح ولكن للأسف لم يناسبنى الشرح حيث أن البرنامج نسخة فرنسية ومعظم العبارات المستخدمة باللغة الفرنسية وحيث اننى من مصر فاللغة المنتشرة بخلاف العربية هى الأنجليزية وليست الفرنسية فلو تمكنت أن يكون البرنامج باللغة الأنجليزية والعبارات المستخدمة للشرح ليست فرنسية فتكون مشكورا جدا
وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## جعفرون (12 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحكمة الله وبركاتة
اشكر القائمين على هذا الموضوع وارجو ان يتم البدا بالدورة باسرع وقت ممكن فهية في غاية الاهمية

كما وارجو ان يتم رفع البرنامج على موقع الميديافاير ليسهل تحميلة ولتعم الفائدة على الجميع.

مع فائق الشكر والاحترام..


----------



## جعفرون (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم وعلى كل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع..
الى اصحاب الخبرة في مجال برامج الرسم الميكانيكي
اريد مقارنة بين برامج الرسم الميكانيكي مثل (solidwork) وبرنامج كاتيا بقدر المستطاع 

لانني بحاجة ماسة الى هذه المقارنة 

مع فائق الشكر والاحترام..


----------



## جعفرون (12 يوليو 2009)

اريد التصويت على بدا هذه الدوره
ولكن عند الضغط على( نعم ارغب واشجع بشدة) تظهر هذة الرسالة

لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون سبب هذا أحد العديد من الأسباب:

حسابك قد لا يكون عنده إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تحرير رسالة شخص آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (12 يوليو 2009)

جعفرون قال:


> اريد التصويت على بدا هذه الدوره
> ولكن عند الضغط على( نعم ارغب واشجع بشدة) تظهر هذة الرسالة
> 
> 
> ...


 

أخى الحبيب لا بد أن تكون عضو حتى تستطيع التصويت فبعد عدد معين من المشاركات سوف تلاحظ أن كلمة ( جديد ) الموجود تحت اسم سيادتك أصبحت ( عضو ) وعندها يمكنك التصويت
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جعفرون (12 يوليو 2009)

متى سوف تبدأ الدورة فانا متحمس جدا للموضوع

وبالنسبة للمقارنة بين برامج الرسم الميكانيكي ( كاتيا وال solidwork) بحثت في الكثير من المنتديات ولكن لم اجد الا هذا الملتقي الذي يجمع بين هذا العدد الكبير من ذوي الخبرة والعلم وطلاب هذا العلم
لذا فاني معتمد على الله ثم عليكم للحصول على هذه المعلومات.

وشكرا


----------



## جعفرون (15 يوليو 2009)

وين رحتو يا جماعه شو صار بالدوره هل من مجيب


----------



## Speeder (17 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*



abcrino992002 قال:


> أخى الحبيب هذه روابط برنامج catia v5 r18 portable وللأهميه منقول من هذا الرابط
> http://dvd4arab.maktoob.com/showthread.php?t=1672727
> 
> والبرنامج مساحته 1 جيجا ولا يحتاج الى تصطيب ويجب تشغيله على نسخة sp2 عادية أو ما يماثلها وتم تجربة جميع الروابط وتحميل البرنامج بنجاح وجزاك الله كل خير
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على البرنامج، وسؤتابع معكم إن شاء الله :84:


----------



## kamal Nashar (18 يوليو 2009)

*thanks for u special works 
*​


----------



## أحمدشادي المصري (21 يوليو 2009)

*لينكات أول درس*

السلام عليكم
آسف على التأخير 
حيث أني اتصلت بالأخ المتولي لهذا الموضوع لأبلغه الأسبوع الماضي بتأخري عن المعاد الأول 
ثم بعد ذلك رفعت يوم الأحد الدرس الأول وأرسلت له اللينكات ولكن للأسف لم أتلق أي رد وهذه هي اللينكات....


http://www.zshare.net/download/62850279b47b5eca/
http://ifile.it/m01rps8
http://www.zshare.net/download/628534112dea8a6a/
http://www.zshare.net/download/6286401969580905/


----------



## أحمدشادي المصري (21 يوليو 2009)

ملا حظة 
إذا كان هناك أي أسئلة كما اتفقنا
وإذا كان هناك مشاكل في الفيديو فأخبروني إذا سمحتم


----------



## أحمدشادي المصري (21 يوليو 2009)

هناك طلب صغير من إدارة المنتدى ..
هل يمكن أن تكون الدروس في بداية الصفحة الأولى دائما حتى لا نرهق الزائر في البحث عنها ما بين الردود


----------



## أحمدشادي المصري (21 يوليو 2009)

بالمناسبة بريدي الإلكتروني هو
[email protected]
وأنا اعمل مهندس تصميم لشركة في مجال ال GRP


----------



## أحمدشادي المصري (21 يوليو 2009)

طلب أخير أرجو من الأخ المسؤول عن هذا الموضوع رفع الملفات على سيرفرات تدوم فترات طويلة حتى يعم النفع أطول فترة ممكنة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يوليو 2009)

***
*
أشكر المهندس عبقرينو abcrino992002
على طرح الموضوع وجهوده 
كما اشكر تلبية المهندس أحمد شادي على تجاوبه 
وأرجو ان تكلل جهودهما بالنجاح 
والجزاء والمثوبة من الله.

جزى الله الجميع خيرا ، 
 من شارك وسيشارك في هذه الدورة 
كما ارجو ان تتمخض عن أسئلة واجوبة 
لتعم الفائدة وتكون نواة للتعليم 
وحلقة للمعرفة
أكرر شكرى 
 وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم.​


----------



## أحمدشادي المصري (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على اهتمامكم 
والله أسأل أن يمن علينا بالإخلاص وأن يتقبل من ومنكم.
أخوكم احمد شادي


----------



## imad04 (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهوبركاته أخي الحبيب أرجو أن يتم نقل الدروس الى موقع mediafire


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يوليو 2009)

أحمدشادي المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> آسف على التأخير
> حيث أني اتصلت بالأخ المتولي لهذا الموضوع لأبلغه الأسبوع الماضي بتأخري عن المعاد الأول
> ثم بعد ذلك رفعت يوم الأحد الدرس الأول وأرسلت له اللينكات ولكن للأسف لم أتلق أي رد وهذه هي اللينكات....
> ...


 

المهندس احمد 
الفيديو تم تحميله وعند فتحه وابتدائك بالحمدلله .... حتى اللهم ارزززززززققققنننن..

واختفى الصوت. لمعالجة المشكلة. وشكرا.


----------



## أحمدشادي المصري (21 يوليو 2009)

الحقيقة أني جربت الفيديو الأول الذي بدأت فيه بالمقدمة فوجدته يعمل 
أرجو من الأخوة التأكد من تثبيت k-lite codec على أجهزتهم وستجدونه إن شاء الله على موقع 
free-codecs.com
وإن استمرت المشكلة سوف أقوم برفع نسخة أخرى إن شاء الله
وأرجو من الإخوة الإسراع في الردود والأسئلة حتى يمكنني تحديد ماذا سأشرح في الدرس الثاني إن شاء القدير
أخوكم أحمد شادي أبو يحي


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (22 يوليو 2009)

أسف والله ياجماعة على عدم الرد حيث اننى لم ادخل على النت منذ فترة وذلك بأنشغالى بفترة التدريب الصيفى حتى الان
تقبلوا أسفى ومرورى وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## رشا البهدلي (23 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله منتظريين تعليمنا كيف نبدا


----------



## husseinjabbar (24 يوليو 2009)

ارغب في الدورة
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

abcrino992002 قال:


> أسف والله ياجماعة على عدم الرد حيث اننى لم ادخل على النت منذ فترة وذلك بأنشغالى بفترة التدريب الصيفى حتى الان
> تقبلوا أسفى ومرورى وشكرا لجهودكم


 
المهندس عبقرينو مع التحية
تم تثبيت الموضوع نظرا للأهمية 
ولإستفادة الأخوة الراغبين في الدورة 
......
جعل الله ذلك في موازين أعمالكم.
بالتوفيق، وبارك الله فيكم.​


----------



## Slim7 (27 يوليو 2009)

BARAK ALLAH OUFIK.
Est il possible de faire une simulation de la coupe orthogonale


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2009)

المهندس عبقرينو أرجو البدء بالدورة 
وفقك الله وبارك فيك.


----------



## جعفرون (27 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله رب العالمين على بدا هذه الدورة واشكر كل العاملين عليها
ولكن ارجو ان يتم تحميل روابط الدروس على موقع الميديا فاير
لسهولة وسرعة التحميل من هذا الموقع
وشكر لكم


----------



## ahmedelomda (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اناشدكم بالله ان يتم وضع هذه الدورة على الموقع لان هذا البرنامج فى غاية الاهمية وانا اتمنى ان اتعلمه لانى كنت ابحث كثيرا عن تعليم له رغم اننى استخدم السولد وركس لكن اتمنى ان اتعلم كاتيا بشغف 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## جعفرون (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد الرائع 
لقد حملت فيديو بحجم 60 mp من هذا الرابط 
http://ifile.it/m01rps8

ولكن الفيديو بدون صوت ابي اعرف إذا كان الفيديو مصور اصلا بدون صوت ام ان الصوت لم يظهر عندي بسبب خلل 
(مع اني مثبت برنامج klcodec495b)
ارجو التوضيح 
وشكرا


----------



## الحمنراني (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيك
وقد درسة برامج الكاد في المانيا منها الاوتوكاد والانفنتور والسولد ورك واليونكرافكس والكاتيا ايضا وبرئيي ان افضلهن هو الكاتيا ولكم بعض الدروس في الفديو

www.viid.de/catia.htm


----------



## جعفرون (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة الموضوع مهم جدا لذا ارجو متابعتة اول باول والرد على جميع الاستفسارات
كما وارجو ان بتم رفع الدروس على موقع ال mediafire

مع فائق الاحترام....


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (6 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> المهندس عبقرينو مع التحية
> 
> تم تثبيت الموضوع نظرا للأهمية
> ولإستفادة الأخوة الراغبين في الدورة
> ...


 


جزاك الله كل خير د.محمد باشراحيل على تثبيت الموضوع وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وأرجو تقبل أعتذارى وذلك لأنشغالى بفترة التدريب الصيفى 
تم تحميل الفديو ولكن بدون صوت ومنتظر المهندس احمد شادى حتى يرفعه مرة أخرى لأقوم برفعه على سرفرات دائمة بإذن الله تعالى
وفقنا الله وإياكم على هذا العمل الرائع وجعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتنا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حمادة محمود (8 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت ياهندسة نبتدى الدورة لانها غاية فى الاهمية.
لو امكن تعرفنا انت اتعلمت البرنامج فين عشان نروح نتعلم فية


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (14 أغسطس 2009)

abcrino992002 قال:


> المشاهدات 101 وفقط 13 الراغبين فى إقامة الدورة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 


لازم يكون الناس كتير محتاجين الدوره دي بالتأكيد دي مهمه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## الأسمراني (14 أغسطس 2009)

اشجع اقامة دورة في الكاتيا لان البرنامج يدرس لنا في الجامعة
والاساتذة دايما يوصون به


----------



## mnci (21 أغسطس 2009)

تقبل الله منكم
Free ebooks download


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لمدة شهر وهي مدة كافية لإدارة النقاش

وتحميل مواضيع الدورة.

قد تكون ظروف المهندس عبقرينو والمهندس أحمد شادي 
غير مناسبة الآن. هناك العديد ممن يرغب في الدورة.

(105 صوت من أصل 107 يرغبون في الدورة،، 98%)

نرجو ان يتم ذلك في اقرب فرصة.


الشكر والتقدير للمهندس أحمد والمهندس عبقرينو
بارك الله فيهما.

وكل عام والجميع بخير.​


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (24 أغسطس 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع لمدة شهر وهي مدة كافية لإدارة النقاش​
> 
> وتحميل مواضيع الدورة.​
> قد تكون ظروف المهندس عبقرينو والمهندس أحمد شادي
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا د محمد وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقران وصالح الأعمال وبالنسبة للدورة فهى متوقفة على المهندس أحمد شادى حيث منتظره أن يرسل لينكات الشرح لأقوم برفعها على سرفرات متعددة وليستفيد الجميع 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م/عادل حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ونحن فى الانتظار لندخل فى عالم catia


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (25 أغسطس 2009)

merci bien mon frère je suie avec vous​


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (27 أغسطس 2009)

*أشكرك كثيرا علي هده المبادرة وفقك الله ونورك بنوره*


----------



## محمود جميل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اليكم هذا الموقع الذي يحتوي على فيديوهات تعليمية مجانية على برنامج الكاتيا
http://catia-training.blogspot.com/


----------



## darshoo (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ياريت تبدأ بسرعه الدوره ويكون لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## shawki304 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

احنه بقالنا 4 شهور بنقول هنبدأ الدوره ولا حياة لمن تنادى !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kareem moh (8 نوفمبر 2009)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالنيل 

 
_ياريت فعلا الموضوع ده يتم وتكون شاكر حقيقي لو وضعت البرنامج نفسه كمان تبقي انت فعلا باشا 

وجزاك الله كل خيرا_
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالنيل 

 
_ياريت فعلا الموضوع ده يتم وتكون شاكر حقيقي لو وضعت البرنامج نفسه كمان تبقي انت فعلا باشا 

وجزاك الله كل خيرا_
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوالنيل 

 
_ياريت فعلا الموضوع ده يتم وتكون شاكر حقيقي لو وضعت البرنامج نفسه كمان تبقي انت فعلا باشا 

وجزاك الله كل خيرا_
من فضلك ما هو المتبقي لكي تبدأ في تفعيل هذه الدورة 
وما المطلوب من السادة الزوار او المشتركين بالمنتدي للبدء بها 
ارجو الافادة سريعا من فضلك من بخل بعلم فسوف يحاسب علية


----------



## Eng/Ali (24 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت بسرعة


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أخي الكريم إ أحيك إنك تعلم بطريقة جدا سهلة 
والسلام عليك أريد منك طوطريال و جزاك الله خرا :1::1::1::1::1:


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اسف أخوانى ولكن يبدو ان ظروف المهندس احمد شادى غير مناسبة لطول فترة انقطاعه ربما لظروف خارجة عن إرادته راجيا من المولى سبحانه وتعالى ان يكون عونا وسندا له فى الدنيا والاخرة 
تقبلوا اسفى وادعو الله لى وله ان يهدينا الى الطريق المستقيم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## kareem moh (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

انا اوئيد الاقتراح وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ELGAMAL (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"" انا محتاج دة


----------



## azzo (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا للجميع...
وانا متحمس لتعلم الـcatia بجد


----------



## azzo (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
نحن في الانتظار .....


----------



## ELGAMAL (24 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للجميع...
وانا متحمس لتعلم الـcatia بجد*


----------



## احمدهارون (26 يونيو 2010)

Thanks, forward


----------



## elgbaly (12 يوليو 2010)

ياريت والله الموضوع ده مهم وياريت نتعلم من بعض


----------



## مهندس دراغمة (12 يوليو 2010)

الرجاء ابلاغي في حال تم طرح دورة تعليمية هنا لبرنامج الكاتيا
او الاتفاق مع الادارة لارسال رسالة الى الاعضاء تبلغهم بوجود دورة 
ولك جزيل الشكر اخي على ما تقدمت به


----------



## ammar -508 (12 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا جميعا 
انا مع - مهندس دراغمة - نتمنى من الادارة ارسال رسالة للأعضاء حينما تكون الدورة جاهزه ونشكر طارح الموضوع وكل من شارك ف الموضوع ’’’


----------



## abdelrahim (13 يوليو 2010)

*والله جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه*


----------



## chatze58 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

realy i interest to learn about CATIA ,if you can make any courses in your page, thants great


----------



## ahmed malik (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً فعلاً برنامج مهم جداً وفقك الله .


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أوافق و بشدة على تقديم أي فائدة علمية هنا في الملتقى لأن فذ ذلك فائدة للمهندسين العرب
نفع الله بكم و جزاكم خيرا
و بالطبع أعطيت صوتي لتقديم شرح للبرنامج
و مجهودكم مشكور


----------



## م-ابونايف (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ياليت لو المنتدى يخصص لنا وقت مع المهندس لكي يعطينا نبذة عن البرنامج


----------



## hossamtyty (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## zezozero (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الكاتيا من افضل البرامج الهندسية بل هو دون مبالغة افضلها على الاطلاق
لذا فأنا أأيد فكرة الدورة


----------



## porsche 911 (12 مايو 2011)

merccccciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## سليم الاميري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى ويكون لي الشرف في المشاركة في هذه الدورة ومشكورين بمجرد التفكير بها
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## starlight_27 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## yusufomer (14 أكتوبر 2011)

والله مشكور ياباش م لكن ياريت كل المهندسين يكون لهم طموح لتعلم البرامج الهندسية 
وجزاكم الله 1000خير


----------



## اسامه رضوان (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ده شيء مهم وياريت نتعلم من بعض*​


----------



## كنوز سعد (19 أكتوبر 2012)

والله معاك ياباشمهندس انا حاليا في الهند بعمل في الكورس ده معاهو الاوتكاد والبرايم فيرا


----------



## bakri177 (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي 
اود الاشتراك لاني بحاجه لهذا البرنامج


----------



## الذهين (1 يناير 2013)

سلام الاخوة الكرام 
حقيقة أنا ما عندي خلفية عن البرنامج لكن بدية اهتمامي بالبرنامج بعد زيارة لشركة نيسان في اليابان لاحظت انهم يستخدموا برنامج كاتيا بعد برنامج الاوتوكاد لذلك أود تنزيل هذا البرنامج وأخذ دروس عليه إذا كان ممكن .


----------



## م.الدجيل (28 أغسطس 2013)

ممنون منكم ووفقكم الله


----------

